# Besoin de conseils utilisation iDisk de Mobile Me



## vatsyayana (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous...

petites questions aux utilisateurs de Mobile Me... Personnellement, je l'utilise depuis 2 mois, mais je suis loin de tout comprendre ! 

Mon but principal est de pouvoir utiliser mon iMac et mon MacBook comme si c'était un seul et même ordinateur.

Jusqu'à maintenant, je ne synchronisais que mes signets, trousseaux, mail, contacts, ical, ce qui est franchement super pratique, avec un premier petit bémol pour les signets synchronisables uniquement pour Safari et un second petit bémol pour les différents comptes mails pop (j'aurais apprécié la synchronisation des messages lus notamment !). J'utilise également les galeries Mobile Me à partir d'iPhoto pour montrer des photos à mes amis.

Pour ce qui est de l'idisk, je l'ai toujours laissé de côté pour l'instant, c'était un peu flou pour moi... Un jour, j'ai voulu mettre en ligne les photos et vidéos faites lors d'une journée passée dans un célèbre parc d'attraction afin de les partager avec mes amis présents ce jour-là, le système de galerie à partir d'iPhoto est vraiment super pratique pour ça, mais à ma grande déception, je me suis rendue compte que les vidéos (pourtant de moins de 1mn) ne passaient pas. J'ai alors cherché une autre méthode pour pouvoir leur montrer les vidéos sans passer par YouTube ou DailyMotion car je voulais qu'ils puissent les télécharger. Je me suis alors penchée sur l'iDisk... J'ai essayé d'uploader une toute petite vidéo directement sur l'idisk en ligne et ça n'a jamais marché ! J'ai tenté avec une photo de quelques ko et ça chargait continuellement aussi... j'ai donc laissé tomber en me disant que l'idisk était vraiment nul ! lol jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte aujourd'hui qu'il apparaissait dans le Finder ! Et là j'ai commencé à comprendre... du coup, j'ai mis un vidéo de 3,6 Mo dans le dossier Public de l'iDisk et c'est en train de charger... On verra bien ! Par contre, je ne crie pas victoire car ça a l'air immensément long ! 

Ce qui me posait prroblème maintenant avec Mobile Me, c'était d'arriver à synchroniser des fichiers Word et Excel par exemple que je modifie très souvent, sans avoir à me préoccuper sur lequel de mes deux macs était le plus récemment modifié. C'est là que j'en viens à la question que je me pose... Ces fichiers que je veux synchroniser sont dans Mes Documents, si je les copie simplement dans l'iDisk, ça ne servirait à rien de les garder dans mes documents puisque je devrai utiliser les fichiers de l'iDisk et plus ceux de mes documents, sinon ça ne synchroniserait pas ? On est d'accord ? Mais ça m'embête de les couper-coller dans l'iDisk car ces fichiers sont bien rangés dans mes documents, au milieu d'autres documents que je ne souhaite pas synchroniser, il serait donc dommage de les séparer. J'ai donc pensé à une chose... couper-coller ces fichiers ou dossiers dans l'iDisk et créer des Alias à l'endroit où ils étaient avant. Ca me parrait une bonne solution, mais avant de supprmer définitivement ces fichiers de mes documents, je voudrais être sûre de n'avoir aucun risque de les perdre de l'iDisk... Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Et surtout, si vous pensez à quelque chose qui pourrait m'être super utile avec Mobile Me que je n'aurais pas compris, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part ! 

Merci pour votre aide et désolée pour ce très long message mais j'aime expliquer les choses ! lol

Et bon week-end...


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2008)

Je ne l'utilise pas car les débits de transfert sur l'iDisk sont très longs, donc ce que je dis après n'est que la théorie... mais le principe de synchro mobileMe consiste à synchroniser les dossiers documents de plusieurs Mac.
Donc tu laisses tes documents là où ils sont sur les Macs (dans le dossier Documents).

Ensuite quand tu modifies un doc présent sur ton Mac dans le dossier Document (par exemple un fichier Word), la synchro va envoyer le document modifié sur l'iDisk (à un endroit dont tu n'as pas à t'occuper, mais ce n'est pas le dossier Public pour des raisons évidentes de confidentialité) et lorsque l'autre Mac se synchronisera, il récupèrera cette version modifiée du doc qui viendra remplacer la copie existant sur ce deuxième Mac.

De cette façon, tu dois avoir en permanence les toutes dernières versions de tes documents dans le dossier documents de chacun des Macs (du moins une fois que les synchro se sont déclenchées de chaque côté... car la synchro n'est pas permanente mais paramétrable pour se déclencher toutes les x minutes) et c'est sur les versions enregistrées sur le disque dur des Macs que tu continues de travailler.


----------



## vatsyayana (27 Octobre 2008)

Alors là je suis très étonnée de ta réponse ! Tu veux dire que je n'ai pas à remplir le dossier "Documents" du iDisk mais qu'il va lui même y sauvegarder la totalité de mes documents ? Moi ça n'a jamais fait ça... le dossier "Documents" de l'iDisk était vide.
Par contre, là je suis vraiment désespérée, je n'ai que des problèmes avec la synchro !
J'avais mis tous les fichiers hyper importants de ma société que j'ai besoin d'utiliser sur l'iMac et le MacBook sur l'iDisk, ça a mis du temps mais ça a fini par marcher, j'ai vérifié, tous les fichiers étaient bien sur l'iDisk en ligne. J'ai alors supprimé la totalité de ces fichiers dans Mes Documents du Mac, pour y créer des Alias à la place. Sauf que ce matin, je vois qu'il y a pleins de dossiers vides sur l'iDisk sur mon Mac, je me connecte donc à mon iDisk en ligne et ils n'y sont plus non plus ! Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe mais c'est à s'arracher les cheveux ! Je ne vois qu'une eplication à ça : la synchro s'est bien faite de mon iMac vers l'iDisk en ligne, puis la synchro a commencé à se faire entre l'iDisk en ligne et le MacBook, mais incomplète car j'ai dû aller me coucher, et comme il y avait sans arrêt des conflits qui bloquaient la synchro et je devais cliquer sur OK (sans trop savoir pourquoi je le reconnais !) pour que la synchro reprenne, je savais que ça ne servait à rien que je le laisse tourner toute la nuit seul. Et ensuite ça doit être le MacBook qui a synchronisé l'iDisk en ligne comme si j'avais délibérément supprimé ces fichiers alors qu'il y avait eut une synchro incomplète... Ca me parrait abérrant que ça puisse être ça, mais je ne vois que ça qui aurait pu se produire. J'ai récupéré ce que j'ai pu avec Time Machine mais il y avait des nouveaux documents que j'avais créé hier que j'ai définitivement perdu. En plus j'ai pleins d'autres soucis, Mail sur mon iMac se met à planter dès que je l'ouvre, je l'ai ouvert une bonne cinquantaine de fois, mais y'a rien à faire. Mon calendrier entre l'iMac et le MacBook ne cesse de se synchroniser, ils s'échangent des tâches déjà présentes, contre exactement la même, indéfiniment, alors que je ne fait aucune modif et que les 2 calendriers sont parfaitement identiques et à jour. Et ce matin en ouvrant le MacBook, il m'a demandé une bonne quinzaine de mots de passe, que j'ai commencé a renseigner, mais faux apparemment donc impossible de reprendre la synchro, etc... enfin bref, j'ai préférer éteindre le MacBook pour pas faire un malheur.

Je vous en pris, aidez-moi, parce que je ne comprends vraiment rien de ce que se passe là !


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2008)

La synchro MobileMe ne semble toujours pas fiable d'après ce qu'on peut lire sur les forums.... je crains que vous soyez confrontée à ce pb!

Concernant le principe de la synchro, je n'ai fait que redire ce qu'affirme Apple... je ne l'ai pas testé.

La synchro via MobileMe doit permettre d'avoir en permanence des dossiers Documents sur ses différents Mac, identiques, MobileMe se servant de l'iDisk pour assurer le transfert.

Pour autant, j'ignore à quel endroit les documents sont stockés sur l'iDisk. Je pense qu'il s'agit du dossier Documents, puisqu'en principe on doit AUSSI pouvoir accéder à ses documents avec un Navigateur INternet en allant sur sa page MobileMe, puis en cliquant iDisk...

Par contre, attention à ne pas confondre l'iDisk (le vrai, celui qui est sur les serveurs d'Apple aux USA) et l'alias de l'iDisk que l'on peut faire afficher sur son Mac (et qui se synchronise ave le vrai iDisk quand il a le temps...). De plus comme vous avez supprimé des documents sur un MAc, j'imagine que la synchro MobileMe les a aussi supprimés de l'iDisk.


----------



## newbidule (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à vous deux,

Ayant le même problème que vous, je pense avoir trouvé une solution "système d" très efficace. Il suffit en effet d'utiliser un tierce programme de synchro de fichiers (exemple dans mon cas : file synchronization) afin de synchroniser vos fichiers présents dans vos répertoires documents "classiques" avec les mêmes fichiers (ou répertoires entiers) sur le idisk présent dans votre ordinateur. La synchro de idisk fera ensuite le relais avec avec idisk de mobile.me. Tu peux ainsi répéter cette opération avec d'autres ordinateurs. cqfd ! Bonne chance.


----------

